# Wally szcerbiak a knick check it out



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

Believe me fans, you need Wally. He is one of the top shooters in the NBA 51% FG, 83% FT, 46% 3's. And he is 6'7'' and very athletic. He has improved on going to the hoop every year and his ball handling has also improved every year. 

I mean come on, after playing SF for two years, the kid moved to SG and was an All-Star on the West... His extremely solid, he keeps his defender in front of him and does not guard too close. 

Forget all that BS about him and KG. KG is the problem in Minnesota, he is a lunatic. Wally just wants to win man, and he is willing to do anything to do it. He is going to a strength and explosiveness trainer in Phoenix for a whole week. Pretty good dedication for an already proven all-star. Watch, put him in the right offense and let him get 20 shots per game and he will put up 27ppg next year on the right team. If I were your franchise I would be doing anything I could to get World. 

send me ur thoughts plzz!!!


----------

